# fischerprüfung wann wo wie



## angnler3000 (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo
ich hab ein paar fragen :

Wann ist Fischerprüfung 
und wo kann man den machen in bad segeberg (schleswig-holstein)?

danke schonmal :vik: :m:m:m


----------



## Locke4865 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: fischerprüfung wann wo wie*

2 min  Google  :vik:


----------

